# Is dandelion wine worth the work? Opinions please!



## BigDaveK (Apr 22, 2022)

I have nothing in primary and...I think I'm going through withdrawal!!

Using the Wayback machine I got 42 recipes for dandelion wine from Jack Keller's old website and was wondering if all the work is worth it? Certainly more initial prep work is needed compared to anything I've made so far. I'm leaning towards doing a batch just to say I did it. But the work! I need a nudge one way or the other. So...

Those that have made dandelion wine, was it worth it? Would you do it again?


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 22, 2022)

Dandelion is a LOT of work, but the results can be very good. Been a long time since I drank any.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 22, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I have nothing in primary and...I think I'm going through withdrawal!!



i feel your pain. Never made it but I have drunk it. My dear departed mother made several batches of dandelion wine way back. I can‘t remember how we actually found a bottle that was about 3 years old, but Wow. It sure aged well. She even picked dandelions out of the neighbors yard. I thought she was crazy. Now I know it just runs in the family. (Craziness and winemaking)

edited: oooh, oooh, dandelion-ginger !


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 22, 2022)

I tried some about 20 years ago that I thought was awful. I mean, 2 sips, hell no I don't want more!

Had some about 10 years ago that was pretty good!

Okay, who am I kidding? Need a nudge, hah! Of course I'm going to make it, dammit!


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 22, 2022)

@BigDaveK, don't make the mistake my brother did. He and a friend picked a gallon bucket full of dandelion petals -- no green, just the flowers. It took hours.

He started a batch ... and our dad asked where he got the dandelions from.

"Lot of places, including our lawn."

"I sprayed weed killer yesterday."

Had to throw the batch out. Their was anguish in the house that night!


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 22, 2022)

My dad made it but used the whole flower head including the green parts. It was not good. I have never had it made the proper way. My lawn is full of them…. not this year but soon!


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 22, 2022)

The wine making club I am a member of used to do a yearly wine competition. We would have about 300-500 entries across all types. Every year we would have 15 to 20 dandelion wines entered. After the competition, we were free to taste any leftover. I had always heard how great dandelion wine was. I have to say that over the 5 or 6 years we did the competition, I tasted most of them. None of them ever scored very high and none of them were something that made me want to make it.


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 22, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> My dad made it but used the whole flower head including the green parts. It was not good.


The green part is NOT good, so surprise.



cmason1957 said:


> None of them ever scored very high and none of them were something that made me want to make it.


I've had a couple and liked them. Would they win a competition? Probably not. YMMV


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 22, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> @BigDaveK, don't make the mistake my brother did. He and a friend picked a gallon bucket full of dandelion petals -- no green, just the flowers. It took hours.
> 
> He started a batch ... and our dad asked where he got the dandelions from.
> 
> ...


No worry there. I personally like dandelions. And besides, a weed-free lawn is at the bottom of my list.

In fact - just checked my shelf - I have a book "The Dandelion Celebration" that has recipes for the flowers, greens, and root. Pudding, muffins, ice cream, omelets, soup....what a hoot!


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 22, 2022)

I think 3 of Keller's recipes I have took 1st and/or 2nd place ribbons. Jeeze, now I have to get myself psyched for all the work.


----------



## VinesnBines (Apr 22, 2022)

I love my dandelion wine. Spring in a bottle. My gallon recipe is one quart of flowers steeped for 24 hours in two quarts water. Bring the water to a boil and pour over the flowers. Let steep one to two days. No longer than two days. My recipe uses orange and lemon juice and zest.

I have tips for making the prep easier. Pull or cut the green off with scissors. I cut the green off each bloom as I pick. If you can’t get a quart in one picking, steep what you have and freeze the tea. I made the 2021 batch in January. Pick the biggest flowers and don’t expect children to help. They want to keep all the flowers they pick.

I usually get enough flowers for one gallon so I bottle in 375 ml bottles. You should end up with a light fresh wine. I don’t back sweeten, no need.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 22, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> I love my dandelion wine. Spring in a bottle. My gallon recipe is one quart of flowers steeped for 24 hours in two quarts water. Bring the water to a boil and pour over the flowers. Let steep one to two days. No longer than two days. My recipe uses orange and lemon juice and zest.
> 
> I have tips for making the prep easier. Pull or cut the green off with scissors. I cut the green off each bloom as I pick. If you can’t get a quart in one picking, steep what you have and freeze the tea. I made the 2021 batch in January. Pick the biggest flowers and don’t expect children to help. They want to keep all the flowers they pick.
> 
> I usually get enough flowers for one gallon so I bottle in 375 ml bottles. You should end up with a light fresh wine. I don’t back sweeten, no need.


Thank you!
That's very close to one of the recipes I have and probably the direction I'll go. I just found about 2 cups of forgotten raspberries in the freezer so if my patience and back hold out I may have to do a second batch.

Oh, I like the scissor idea!


----------



## VinesnBines (Apr 23, 2022)

If you pick after the dew is off, just plop on the ground and clip away.

Of course you can use more flowers than the recipe calls for. I have dried the flowers and added extra to a batch. 

I make a dandelion salve every year. I let the dandelion (green parts too) wilt a bit then stuff into a jar, cover with olive oil and steep for four months in a dark cabinet. Then mix with melted beeswax for the salve. I have to experiment with the wax and oil ratio every year. I get a nice yellow salve that helps relieve anthric pain, muscle aches and dry skin. I use it as lip balm and for dry cracked feet and hands.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Apr 23, 2022)

Your first point; if you understand how to make good wine, ,, your dandelion will be good. If you are still on the learning curve on what skills are needed to make good wine this one will point out that you need to study or apprentice a bit longer. 


BigDaveK said:


> I tried some about 20 years ago that I thought was awful.
> Had some about 10 years ago that was pretty good!
> , , , I Need a nudge, hah! Of course I'm going to make it,


A good dandelion wine is a “delicate” flavor that will not hide poor yeast nutrition, or stinky SO2, or bad sweet/ acid balance, or insufficient flavor, or sloppy racking, or low metabisulphite, or high metabisulphite or too much head space, or VA, etc etc etc

You haven’t made wine if you haven’t made a good dandelion wine. The suggestion on my part is hunt out the Jack Keller straight chemicals recipe, ,,, and then apply that strict mind set at yeast farming to all other wines you make. Do not try a add oranges recipe or white grape juice recipe or pear juice recipe for a backbone on this wine.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Apr 23, 2022)

My dandelion will get about half a kilo of the yellow per gallon. A few nights of picking yellow.



Rice_Guy said:


> I will heat treat the yellow in a microwave with a table spoon of water. The purpose of this is to inactivate the ripening enzyme system. _opinion: the flavor is better at about five or eight days after flowering starts and goes down after this. _
> 
> View attachment 72308


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 23, 2022)

Rice_Guy said:


> Your first point; if you understand how to make good wine, ,, your dandelion will be good. If you are still on the learning curve on what skills are needed to make good wine this one will point out that you need to study or apprentice a bit longer.
> 
> A good dandelion wine is a “delicate” flavor that will not hide poor yeast nutrition, or stinky SO2, or bad sweet/ acid balance, or insufficient flavor, or sloppy racking, or low metabisulphite, or high metabisulphite or too much head space, or VA, etc etc etc
> 
> You haven’t made wine if you haven’t made a good dandelion wine. The suggestion on my part is hunt out the Jack Keller straight chemicals recipe, ,,, and then apply that strict mind set at yeast farming to all other wines you make. Do not try a add oranges recipe or white grape juice recipe or pear juice recipe for a backbone on this wine.


Many good points, as usual.
I have 42 Keller recipes and intend to keep it simple. I've avoided all recipes using concentrates so far because, in my mind, I don't want a _flavored_ grape wine. I want the main ingredient to hopefully shine, be the star of the show. But who knows where I'll go in the future.

My main obstacle right now is bending over here and then bending over there. Bending, bending, bending.


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 23, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> My main obstacle right now is bending over here and then bending over there. Bending, bending, bending.


Sit on the ground and crawl around. No bending, and you only have to get up once.


----------



## JustJoe (Apr 23, 2022)

I made dandelion wine once and that;s it for me. It took as much work to make 4 bottles of dandelion as it does to make 6 gallons of grape or elderberry, or almost any other fruit. It was a nice wine but definitely not great enough to justify the effort. I could probably make 20 gallons of skeeter pee or dragon blood with that much effort.


----------



## eddie sanders (Apr 23, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I have nothing in primary and...I think I'm going through withdrawal!!
> 
> Using the Wayback machine I got 42 recipes for dandelion wine from Jack Keller's old website and was wondering if all the work is worth it? Certainly more initial prep work is needed compared to anything I've made so far. I'm leaning towards doing a batch just to say I did it. But the work! I need a nudge one way or the other. So...
> 
> Those that have made dandelion wine, was it worth it? Would you do it again?


Yes it is good when made with care and a tried and true recipe I've been making it for over forty years so here you go -


*Liquid Sunshine (Dandelion Wine - 5 gallons)*

divide by 5 for a gallon batch---BREWING TEMP BETWEEN 65 f AND70 f

Dandelion Wine, however, you enjoy it is up to you but enjoy it you will as this recipe never fails me so here we go.

Dandelion flowers 5 Dry Qts. - Or any container with the capacity to hold 24 oz water will have the same volume and work just fine. -Dandelion Petals pressed down lightly. (If weighing them 9 to 10 oz per gallon)

two-pound golden raisins, chopped by hand or food processor

5 Oranges, 5 lemons washed, zested real good add fruit and juice no pith.

A large ginger root (size of a man’s hand) peeled and grated, or use a food processor and save time 

5 Tea bags brewed in 4 cups of water for 30 minutes, make it strong (you want the tannin)

12 up to 14 pounds of white sugar. (Store Brand)

I suggest you buy these at a Homebrew Store or eBay I have had no trouble with my purchases

1 packet Champagne Yeast,

Campden Tablets either (potassium or sodium metabisulphite),

Yeast Nutrient optional (will make a better)

Hot Mix Sparkaloid Clarifier

Bring to low boil the flower petals in 6 qts of water then simmer for 30 minutes in non-reactive pot Enamel, Teflon or Stainless Steel and allow to cool. Then strain thru a colander and press liquid from blossoms into a glass or stainless-steel bowl with a strong spoon.

Discard blossoms or eat like spinach or dry further on towel and use for Dandelion fritters.

YEAST SHOULD BE HYDRATED IN WATER NOT TO EXCED 100 TO105 F. A ½ CUP OF WATER TEASPOON SUGAR AND STIR GENTLY DISOLVED SOME FOAM IS PRESENT AFTER BEING ALLOWED SET. WHEN FOAM SEEMS VIGOROUSPOUR YOU MAY REMOVE CLOTH COVER AND POUR ON TOP OF MIXTURE AND PRESS IN LIGHTLT WITH A CLEAN SPOON AND COVER.WAIT 2 DAY TO CKECK AND SIT.

Add liquid to fermentation vessel along with sugar, crush any additive tablets and add. Add 60–65-degree water until you have reached the 5 gallon mark. If you have a Hydrometer your specific Gravity reading should be around 1.115 with a potential alcohol of 15% - less sugar, less alcohol more sugar more alcohol but don't be tempted to go to high as this can lead to stuck fermentation Champagne yeast it is tolerant.

Now it is time to add the yeast cover primary fermenter with a towel and stir daily pushing down fruit cap. If using a glass crock or SS Pot cover it with a clean folded tea towel and find a cover to seal the lid firmly. If using a gallon bottle use a party balloon to cover the opening. A clean, dry nonlubricated condom will work fine too. Just remember to burb the air or you many have Rocket Man making appearance.

Champagne yeast almost always ferments out dry and you may want to back sweeten it later on. During the three weeks press the fruit down with a clean spoon twice daily. After 3 weeks remove all fruit and strain thru colander and cheese cloth. place in secondary fermenter with a air lock

Then rack of sediment in 6 weeks repeat until clear around 4-5 months then enjoy. Optional - Use Sparkolloid clarifier after second racking for a crystal clear wine.

You may want to back sweeten it to your taste

If you sweeten you should add Potassium Sorbate as a preservative. Also add one crushed vitamin C tablet (ascorbic acid) to each bottle to preserve color and freshness at bottling, enjoy!


----------



## eddie sanders (Apr 23, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I tried some about 20 years ago that I thought was awful. I mean, 2 sips, hell no I don't want more!
> 
> Had some about 10 years ago that was pretty good!
> 
> Okay, who am I kidding? Need a nudge, hah! Of course I'm going to make it, dammit!


Yes it is good when made with care and a tried and true recipe I've been making it for over forty years so here you go -


*Liquid Sunshine (Dandelion Wine - 5 gallons)*

divide by 5 for a gallon batch---BREWING TEMP BETWEEN 65 f AND70 f

Dandelion Wine, however, you enjoy it is up to you but enjoy it you will as this recipe never fails me so here we go.

Dandelion flowers 5 Dry Qts. - Or any container with the capacity to hold 24 oz water will have the same volume and work just fine. -Dandelion Petals pressed down lightly. (If weighing them 9 to 10 oz per gallon)

two-pound golden raisins, chopped by hand or food processor

5 Oranges, 5 lemons washed, zested real good add fruit and juice no pith.

A large ginger root (size of a man’s hand) peeled and grated, or use a food processor and save time

5 Tea bags brewed in 4 cups of water for 30 minutes, make it strong (you want the tannin)

12 up to 14 pounds of white sugar. (Store Brand)

I suggest you buy these at a Homebrew Store or eBay I have had no trouble with my purchases

1 packet Champagne Yeast,

Campden Tablets either (potassium or sodium metabisulphite),

Yeast Nutrient optional (will make a better)

Hot Mix Sparkaloid Clarifier

Bring to low boil the flower petals in 6 qts of water then simmer for 30 minutes in non-reactive pot Enamel, Teflon or Stainless Steel and allow to cool. Then strain thru a colander and press liquid from blossoms into a glass or stainless-steel bowl with a strong spoon.

Discard blossoms or eat like spinach or dry further on towel and use for Dandelion fritters.

YEAST SHOULD BE HYDRATED IN WATER NOT TO EXCED 100 TO105 F. A ½ CUP OF WATER TEASPOON SUGAR AND STIR GENTLY DISOLVED SOME FOAM IS PRESENT AFTER BEING ALLOWED SET. WHEN FOAM SEEMS VIGOROUSPOUR YOU MAY REMOVE CLOTH COVER AND POUR ON TOP OF MIXTURE AND PRESS IN LIGHTLT WITH A CLEAN SPOON AND COVER.WAIT 2 DAY TO CKECK AND SIT.

Add liquid to fermentation vessel along with sugar, crush any additive tablets and add. Add 60–65-degree water until you have reached the 5 gallon mark. If you have a Hydrometer your specific Gravity reading should be around 1.115 with a potential alcohol of 15% - less sugar, less alcohol more sugar more alcohol but don't be tempted to go to high as this can lead to stuck fermentation Champagne yeast it is tolerant.

Now it is time to add the yeast cover primary fermenter with a towel and stir daily pushing down fruit cap. If using a glass crock or SS Pot cover it with a clean folded tea towel and find a cover to seal the lid firmly. If using a gallon bottle use a party balloon to cover the opening. A clean, dry nonlubricated condom will work fine too. Just remember to burb the air or you many have Rocket Man making appearance.

Champagne yeast almost always ferments out dry and you may want to back sweeten it later on. During the three weeks press the fruit down with a clean spoon twice daily. After 3 weeks remove all fruit and strain thru colander and cheese cloth. place in secondary fermenter with a air lock

Then rack of sediment in 6 weeks repeat until clear around 4-5 months then enjoy. Optional - Use Sparkolloid clarifier after second racking for a crystal clear wine.

You may want to back sweeten it to your taste

If you sweeten you should add Potassium Sorbate as a preservative. Also add one crushed vitamin C tablet (ascorbic acid) to each bottle to preserve color and freshness at bottling, enjoy!


----------



## eddie sanders (Apr 23, 2022)

*Liquid Sunshine (Dandelion Wine - 5 gallons)*

divide by 5 for a gallon batch---BREWING TEMP BETWEEN 65 f AND70 f

Dandelion Wine, however, you enjoy it is up to you but enjoy it you will as this recipe never fails me so here we go.

Dandelion flowers 5 Dry Qts. - Or any container with the capacity to hold 24 oz water will have the same volume and work just fine. -Dandelion Petals pressed down lightly. (If weighing them 9 to 10 oz per gallon)

two-pound golden raisins, chopped by hand or food processor

5 Oranges, 5 lemons washed, zested real good add fruit and juice no pith.

A large ginger root (size of a man’s hand) peeled and grated, or use a food processor and save time

5 Tea bags brewed in 4 cups of water for 30 minutes, make it strong (you want the tannin)

12 up to 14 pounds of white sugar. (Store Brand)

I suggest you buy these at a Homebrew Store or eBay I have had no trouble with my purchases

1 packet Champagne Yeast,

Campden Tablets either (potassium or sodium metabisulphite),

Yeast Nutrient optional (will make a better)

Hot Mix Sparkaloid Clarifier

Bring to low boil the flower petals in 6 qts of water then simmer for 30 minutes in non-reactive pot Enamel, Teflon or Stainless Steel and allow to cool. Then strain thru a colander and press liquid from blossoms into a glass or stainless-steel bowl with a strong spoon.

Discard blossoms or eat like spinach or dry further on towel and use for Dandelion fritters.

YEAST SHOULD BE HYDRATED IN WATER NOT TO EXCED 100 TO105 F. A ½ CUP OF WATER TEASPOON SUGAR AND STIR GENTLY DISOLVED SOME FOAM IS PRESENT AFTER BEING ALLOWED SET. WHEN FOAM SEEMS VIGOROUSPOUR YOU MAY REMOVE CLOTH COVER AND POUR ON TOP OF MIXTURE AND PRESS IN LIGHTLT WITH A CLEAN SPOON AND COVER.WAIT 2 DAY TO CKECK AND SIT.

Add liquid to fermentation vessel along with sugar, crush any additive tablets and add. Add 60–65-degree water until you have reached the 5 gallon mark. If you have a Hydrometer your specific Gravity reading should be around 1.115 with a potential alcohol of 15% - less sugar, less alcohol more sugar more alcohol but don't be tempted to go to high as this can lead to stuck fermentation Champagne yeast it is tolerant.

Now it is time to add the yeast cover primary fermenter with a towel and stir daily pushing down fruit cap. If using a glass crock or SS Pot cover it with a clean folded tea towel and find a cover to seal the lid firmly. If using a gallon bottle use a party balloon to cover the opening. A clean, dry nonlubricated condom will work fine too. Just remember to burb the air or you many have Rocket Man making appearance.

Champagne yeast almost always ferments out dry and you may want to back sweeten it later on. During the three weeks press the fruit down with a clean spoon twice daily. After 3 weeks remove all fruit and strain thru colander and cheese cloth. place in secondary fermenter with a air lock

Then rack of sediment in 6 weeks repeat until clear around 4-5 months then enjoy. Optional - Use Sparkolloid clarifier after second racking for a crystal clear wine.

You may want to back sweeten it to your taste

If you sweeten you should add Potassium Sorbate as a preservative. Also add one crushed vitamin C tablet (ascorbic acid) to each bottle to preserve color and freshness at bottling, enjoy!


----------



## VinesnBines (Apr 23, 2022)

The recipe above is close to mine without the ginger. Ginger will give it a spicy note. 

Just picked a couple more cups and letting them steep.


----------



## eddie sanders (Apr 23, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> The recipe above is close to mine without the ginger. Ginger will give it a spicy note.
> 
> Just picked a couple more cups and letting them steep.



Thirty years ago they sure went fast.


----------



## photoguy (Apr 23, 2022)

made it 2-3 times before and liked it. only problem is having enough will power to collect enough flowers. something i sorely lack. also why i newer made saskatoon wine. chokecherry yes. almost every year. give it a try. especialy if you can get help to pick.


----------



## hawkwing (Apr 23, 2022)

I think you all just saved (scared) me a lot of time trying it. Just curious with all the other flavors in the recipe does dandelion flowers add much besides color?


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 23, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> Sit on the ground and crawl around. No bending, and you only have to get up once.


I'm committed - tomorrow's the day!

Your plan would work great if I was awash in dandelions. I have patches everywhere and for the most part they're about 15-20 feet apart. I expect to start off with "Jesus H Christ!" going from one patch to another. In short order my language will become MUCH more colorful.


----------



## eddie sanders (Apr 23, 2022)

hawkwing said:


> I think you all just saved (scared) me a lot of time trying it. Just curious with all the other flavors in the recipe does dandelion flowers add much besides color?


Dandelion wine Liquid Sunshine it doesn't get any better!
You really should try to make it nothing like it my most requested wine next to Strawberry Rhubarb and Red Current

*Liquid Sunshine (Dandelion Wine - 5 gallons)*

divide by 5 for a gallon batch---BREWING TEMP BETWEEN 65 f AND70 f

Dandelion Wine, however, you enjoy it is up to you but enjoy it you will as this recipe never fails me so here we go.

Dandelion flowers 5 Dry Qts. - Or any container with the capacity to hold 24 oz water will have the same volume and work just fine. -Dandelion Petals pressed down lightly. (If weighing them 9 to 10 oz per gallon)

two-pound golden raisins, chopped by hand or food processor

5 Oranges, 5 lemons washed, zested real good add fruit and juice no pith.

A large ginger root (size of a man’s hand) peeled and grated, or use a food processor and save time

5 Tea bags brewed in 4 cups of water for 30 minutes, make it strong (you want the tannin)

12 up to 14 pounds of white sugar. (Store Brand)

I suggest you buy these at a Homebrew Store or eBay I have had no trouble with my purchases

1 packet Champagne Yeast,

Campden Tablets either (potassium or sodium metabisulphite),

Yeast Nutrient optional (will make a better)

Hot Mix Sparkaloid Clarifier

Bring to low boil the flower petals in 6 qts of water then simmer for 30 minutes in non-reactive pot Enamel, Teflon or Stainless Steel and allow to cool. Then strain thru a colander and press liquid from blossoms into a glass or stainless-steel bowl with a strong spoon.

Discard blossoms or eat like spinach or dry further on towel and use for Dandelion fritters.

YEAST SHOULD BE HYDRATED IN WATER NOT TO EXCED 100 TO105 F. A ½ CUP OF WATER TEASPOON SUGAR AND STIR GENTLY DISOLVED SOME FOAM IS PRESENT AFTER BEING ALLOWED SET. WHEN FOAM SEEMS VIGOROUSPOUR YOU MAY REMOVE CLOTH COVER AND POUR ON TOP OF MIXTURE AND PRESS IN LIGHTLT WITH A CLEAN SPOON AND COVER.WAIT 2 DAY TO CKECK AND SIT.

Add liquid to fermentation vessel along with sugar, crush any additive tablets and add. Add 60–65-degree water until you have reached the 5 gallon mark. If you have a Hydrometer your specific Gravity reading should be around 1.115 with a potential alcohol of 15% - less sugar, less alcohol more sugar more alcohol but don't be tempted to go to high as this can lead to stuck fermentation Champagne yeast it is tolerant.

Now it is time to add the yeast cover primary fermenter with a towel and stir daily pushing down fruit cap. If using a glass crock or SS Pot cover it with a clean folded tea towel and find a cover to seal the lid firmly. If using a gallon bottle use a party balloon to cover the opening. A clean, dry nonlubricated condom will work fine too. Just remember to burb the air or you many have Rocket Man making appearance.

Champagne yeast almost always ferments out dry and you may want to back sweeten it later on. During the three weeks press the fruit down with a clean spoon twice daily. After 3 weeks remove all fruit and strain thru colander and cheese cloth. place in secondary fermenter with a air lock

Then rack of sediment in 6 weeks repeat until clear around 4-5 months then enjoy. Optional - Use Sparkolloid clarifier after second racking for a crystal clear wine.

You may want to back sweeten it to your taste

If you sweeten you should add Potassium Sorbate as a preservative. Also add one crushed vitamin C tablet (ascorbic acid) to each bottle to preserve color and freshness at bottling, enjoy!


----------



## eddie sanders (Apr 23, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> i feel your pain. Never made it but I have drunk it. My dear departed mother made several batches of dandelion wine way back. I can‘t remember how we actually found a bottle that was about 3 years old, but Wow. It sure aged well. She even picked dandelions out of the neighbors yard. I thought she was crazy. Now I know it just runs in the family. (Craziness and winemaking)
> 
> edited: oooh, oooh, dandelion-ginger !


*Liquid Sunshine (Dandelion Wine - 5 gallons)*

divide by 5 for a gallon batch---BREWING TEMP BETWEEN 65 f AND70 f

Dandelion Wine, however, you enjoy it is up to you but enjoy it you will as this recipe never fails me so here we go.

Dandelion flowers 5 Dry Qts. - Or any container with the capacity to hold 24 oz water will have the same volume and work just fine. -Dandelion Petals pressed down lightly. (If weighing them 9 to 10 oz per gallon)

two-pound golden raisins, chopped by hand or food processor

5 Oranges, 5 lemons washed, zested real good add fruit and juice no pith.

A large ginger root (size of a man’s hand) peeled and grated, or use a food processor and save time

5 Tea bags brewed in 4 cups of water for 30 minutes, make it strong (you want the tannin)

12 up to 14 pounds of white sugar. (Store Brand)

I suggest you buy these at a Homebrew Store or eBay I have had no trouble with my purchases

1 packet Champagne Yeast,

Campden Tablets either (potassium or sodium metabisulphite),

Yeast Nutrient optional (will make a better)

Hot Mix Sparkaloid Clarifier

Bring to low boil the flower petals in 6 qts of water then simmer for 30 minutes in non-reactive pot Enamel, Teflon or Stainless Steel and allow to cool. Then strain thru a colander and press liquid from blossoms into a glass or stainless-steel bowl with a strong spoon.

Discard blossoms or eat like spinach or dry further on towel and use for Dandelion fritters.

YEAST SHOULD BE HYDRATED IN WATER NOT TO EXCED 100 TO105 F. A ½ CUP OF WATER TEASPOON SUGAR AND STIR GENTLY DISOLVED SOME FOAM IS PRESENT AFTER BEING ALLOWED SET. WHEN FOAM SEEMS VIGOROUSPOUR YOU MAY REMOVE CLOTH COVER AND POUR ON TOP OF MIXTURE AND PRESS IN LIGHTLT WITH A CLEAN SPOON AND COVER.WAIT 2 DAY TO CKECK AND SIT.

Add liquid to fermentation vessel along with sugar, crush any additive tablets and add. Add 60–65-degree water until you have reached the 5 gallon mark. If you have a Hydrometer your specific Gravity reading should be around 1.115 with a potential alcohol of 15% - less sugar, less alcohol more sugar more alcohol but don't be tempted to go to high as this can lead to stuck fermentation Champagne yeast it is tolerant.

Now it is time to add the yeast cover primary fermenter with a towel and stir daily pushing down fruit cap. If using a glass crock or SS Pot cover it with a clean folded tea towel and find a cover to seal the lid firmly. If using a gallon bottle use a party balloon to cover the opening. A clean, dry nonlubricated condom will work fine too. Just remember to burb the air or you many have Rocket Man making appearance.

Champagne yeast almost always ferments out dry and you may want to back sweeten it later on. During the three weeks press the fruit down with a clean spoon twice daily. After 3 weeks remove all fruit and strain thru colander and cheese cloth. place in secondary fermenter with a air lock

Then rack of sediment in 6 weeks repeat until clear around 4-5 months then enjoy. Optional - Use Sparkolloid clarifier after second racking for a crystal clear wine.

You may want to back sweeten it to your taste

If you sweeten you should add Potassium Sorbate as a preservative. Also add one crushed vitamin C tablet (ascorbic acid) to each bottle to preserve color and freshness at bottling, enjoy!


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 23, 2022)

JustJoe said:


> I made dandelion wine once and that;s it for me. It took as much work to make 4 bottles of dandelion as it does to make 6 gallons of grape or elderberry, or almost any other fruit. It was a nice wine but definitely not great enough to justify the effort. I could probably make 20 gallons of skeeter pee or dragon blood with that much effort.


I expect the day to be somewhat tortuous. I know it's going to be work. IMO if you're serious about this hobby you need to take leave of your senses and make this at least once. It's like a Merit Badge!


----------



## eddie sanders (Apr 23, 2022)

It is a labor of love once you have made a batch using a good recipe you will feel different.


----------



## hawkwing (Apr 23, 2022)

Seriously thought is it almost the same if you make it without the dandelions? Zest, ginger, juice etc will probably dominate. Yes or no?


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 23, 2022)

hawkwing said:


> Seriously thought is it almost the same if you make it without the dandelions? Zest, ginger, juice etc will probably dominate. Yes or no?


Exactly my thought. I'm sure it's good but my first attempt will be bare bones dandelion. Once the aggravation and pain is forgotten - or at least tempered - I may try other versions. Who am I kidding? Free raw materials? Yeah, I'll try other recipes.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Apr 23, 2022)

YeLittleOle Winemaker in Wausau has found that grade school kids are good at the yellow petals, enough so that they sell it.


BigDaveK said:


> My main obstacle right now is bending over here and then bending over there. Bending, bending, bending.


----------



## hawkwing (Apr 23, 2022)

Rice_Guy said:


> YeLittleOle Winemaker in Wausau has found that grade school kids are good at the yellow petals, enough so that they sell it.


Need one of those little wheeled seats for gardening.


----------



## eddie sanders (Apr 24, 2022)

hawkwing said:


> Seriously thought is it almost the same if you make it without the dandelions? Zest, ginger, juice etc will probably dominate. Yes or no?


No it will not dominate flower wines need a little help they have no acid, tannins and the zested peel and ginger are to compliment the flavor of the Dandelion. Like when you cook spices are added to bring out the natural goodness.


----------



## VinesnBines (Apr 24, 2022)

Rice_Guy said:


> YeLittleOle Winemaker in Wausau has found that grade school kids are good at the yellow petals, enough so that they sell it.


Hmm. Sounds like a child labor violation.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 24, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> Hmm. Sounds like a child labor violation.


Only if you pay them with wine.


----------



## HillPeople (Apr 24, 2022)

eddie sanders said:


> Yes it is good when made with care and a tried and true recipe I've been making it for over forty years so here you go -
> 
> 
> *Liquid Sunshine (Dandelion Wine - 5 gallons)*
> ...


It's our most sought after wine, and we do pretty much what you outlined.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 24, 2022)

And we're off!
Picked about 3 quarts of flowers. Some of them were massive! I was very surprised how relaxing the entire process was. Start to finish maybe about 1 1/2 hours. The effort involved will not deter me from making it again. First batch will be bare bones, old school dandelion wine. I'd like to make another with other additional ingredients to compare.

One thing I noticed, right from the start it was "Hell no I'm not bending for just one flower!" And then it was two...and then three...


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 24, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> And we're off!
> ...
> 
> View attachment 87493


looks like somebody beat the …. out of Tweety Bird.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 24, 2022)

Only if you enjoy dandelion wine , then there’s only one answer,,


----------



## tullamore (Apr 24, 2022)

yesss it is liquid sunshine - if made properly - a friend of mine been making it for 40 years
still making it - an old itallian man - who also makes a great out this world grappa
i never made dandelion wine - i just drink it when he gives it to me
we trade - i give him my grape he gives me his dandelion - win win for both of us


----------



## winemanden (Apr 25, 2022)

To those of you who complain about Dandelion wine being hard work, it is. Compared to lots of other country wines it's fiddly to pick and to make. What you must remember, is that old country recipes like this were devised when country folks were sometimes living hand to mouth and had little cash to spare, so they made wine out of whatever was free, windfall apples, hedgerow fruit, flowers including Dandelion.
When it is well made and matured, Dandelion wine is hard work but good, which is why the old folks made it.
Only ever use the petals, because as Jack Keller said, I think he was practising his French, "The green bits add a certain 'Je ne sais quoi'"


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 29, 2022)

And dandelion racked.
One of my slower ferments - 96 hours to go from SG 1.084 to 1.002.
I'm amazed at how much yellow carried over. Tastes good so far.

Next up - sassafras. And then I may take a break for a while.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 29, 2022)

Nice Color!


----------



## VinesnBines (Apr 29, 2022)

BigDaveK, how many gallon jugs do you have? I need more. I have plenty of 3, 5, 6, 7 and 50L and half barrel kegs.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 29, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> BigDaveK, how many gallon jugs do you have? I need more. I have plenty of 3, 5, 6, 7 and 50L and half barrel kegs.


More than 20.
I was paying 5.99 each last October. Hard to find them under 10 now. Unbelievable.
I just ordered more this morning from Amazon. When I went to get this link for you it says it's unavailable. It always goes away and comes back. 4 jugs, 4 stoppers, 4 airlocks, and a brush for $41 seems like a decent price.






North Mountain Supply 1 Gallon Glass Fermenting Jug with Handle, 6.5 Rubber Stopper, 6-Bubble Airlock, Black Plastic Lid - Set of 4 - with Cleaning Brush: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


North Mountain Supply 1 Gallon Glass Fermenting Jug with Handle, 6.5 Rubber Stopper, 6-Bubble Airlock, Black Plastic Lid - Set of 4 - with Cleaning Brush: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 29, 2022)

How much does a gallon size jug of Cheap Gallo wine cost?? For me that was how much an additional gallon carboy cost.


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 29, 2022)

Craig beat me to it -- I purchase Carlo Rossi Burgundy and Chablis in 4 liter jugs. Last purchase was $17 USD, and I got 5.5 bottles of cooking wine from each jug. I decant into five 750 ml screwcaps and one 375 ml screwcap.

Granted, this is good for building a stock over time. I can't say that it's easy to use up 4 gallons of jug wine quickly. Well, not for me, anyway!


----------



## balatonwine (Apr 29, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Those that have made dandelion wine, was it worth it?



No. I tried twice. Not happy with the results



BigDaveK said:


> Would you do it again?



Currently, No. But I may change my mind later in 10 years when I am retired and have more time to commit to perfecting the art of making this type of wine.

Ergo, theres is a "But..." And a very important "BUT".....

I have had some dandelion wine that was like summer in a bottle.

Simply because I could not do it because I only tried twice means little. Maybe I gave up too early. I could also not do the Sistine Chapel if I tried only after two years. Maybe some things need more tries, more experience and need longer to work on to reach perfection. Maybe the extra effort is worth it..... 

So... to make a long story.... I am not worthy to really judge.

Hope this helps.


----------



## distancerunner (Apr 29, 2022)

Once. Over twenty years ago. Jack Keller recipe. The only country wine I've made.

My children were in grade school. They helped pick the flowers.

They're still mad about it.

It was good.


----------



## HillPeople (Apr 29, 2022)

18 gallons every year. Sells out before Christmas.


----------



## VinesnBines (Apr 29, 2022)

HillPeople said:


> 18 gallons every year. Sells out before Christmas.



I'm interested in how you pick that many dandelions. I never have enough time to pick all I have available. The grandkids are too little to help;; they keep all flowers they pick. It is just me picking. I thought about a winery gimmick. I thought of a dandelion picking season; visitors would be allowed to pick dandelions in designated areas, for each X amount of flowers they would get X bottle(s) of wine either dandelion or a similarly priced wine. It would be a neat idea for couples, families, or groups to come, drink and enjoy the dandelion patch.


----------



## HillPeople (Apr 29, 2022)

Usually 5-6 people, one field, sunny afternoon for 3 hours, half a week after first bloom.
18 -20 lbs blossoms.
We do not remove the sepals.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 29, 2022)

HillPeople said:


> Usually 5-6 people, one field, sunny afternoon for 3 hours, half a week after first bloom.
> 18 -20 lbs blossoms.
> We do not remove the sepals.


I can see how not removing the sepals would save time. I've read that they're bitter but have no firsthand experience. I'm tempted to do a batch for comparison. Jeeze Louise another experiment, just what I need.


----------



## swv (Apr 29, 2022)

Done it 2 times. Once with rhubarb which added some acid. Both were good. Picking wasn’t the problem but removing greens was tedious. Had yellow fingers for a while. Also used Jack K for starting recipe.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Apr 29, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> More than 20.
> I was paying 5.99 each last October. Hard to find them under 10 now. Unbelievable.
> I just ordered more this morning from Amazon. When I went to get this link for you it says it's unavailable. It always goes away and comes back. 4 jugs, 4 stoppers, 4 airlocks, and a brush for $41 seems like a decent price.
> 
> ...


Wife has a friend who deals in antiques and collectables who often times comes by gallon and half gallon carboys. She'd let me have them for $2 a piece. Have about 6 or 7 halfs and 10 to 12 gallons then went the way of Carlo Rossi wines a few times. Probably totaling 15 gallon carboys now..


----------



## HillPeople (Apr 30, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I can see how not removing the sepals would save time. I've read that they're bitter but have no firsthand experience. I'm tempted to do a batch for comparison. Jeeze Louise another experiment, just what I need.


I have not detected any bitterness leaving the sepals on.
Quite the contrary. Good dandelion wine tastes like drinking a floral sunny field.
We cover with water in a kettle, add lemon and orange zest, boil for an hour, steep overnight.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 30, 2022)

HillPeople said:


> I have not detected any bitterness leaving the sepals on.
> Quite the contrary. Good dandelion wine tastes like drinking a floral sunny field.
> We cover with water in a kettle, add lemon and orange zest, boil for an hour, steep overnight.


Just because I read it's bitter doesn't mean I believe it. I'm definitely going to try it to see for myself. It would definitely reduce the prep work - plus, I'm really really curious!


----------



## VinesnBines (Apr 30, 2022)

I think I’ll try leaving the sepals on a batch this year. I leave a little anyway. I wonder if the sepals will require more aging. My paw paw requires two year to lose the seed bitterness.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 30, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> I think I’ll try leaving the sepals on a batch this year. I leave a little anyway. I wonder if the sepals will require more aging. My paw paw requires two year to lose the seed bitterness.


Your tip using scissors was a big help but not dealing with sepals would save even more time. I'm very curious!

Did a quick check of my paw paws yesterday. Stopped counting around 50 blossoms. Going by the last 2 years I should have a hard frost any second now, dammit.


----------



## VinesnBines (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm praying we are past the hard frost danger and mange not to have any more frost from now on. My vines were breaking bud last week. In 2020 we had a hard frost/freeze on May 10 - killed every bit of green on the vines and set back several vines a year and killed a couple. Most vines had been killed back twice or three times by May 10. in 2021 we had a light frost on May 15. Our last frost date is traditionally May 10.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 30, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> I'm praying we are past the hard frost danger and mange not to have any more frost from now on. My vines were breaking bud last week. In 2020 we had a hard frost/freeze on May 10 - killed every bit of green on the vines and set back several vines a year and killed a couple. Most vines had been killed back twice or three times by May 10. in 2021 we had a light frost on May 15. Our last frost date is traditionally May 10.


Bummer. I can certainly relate.
I'm praying, too. My tomatoes, that I started 3 weeks later than last year, are 2 feet tall. I need to get those babies in the ground quick. Peppers and everything else - also started later than last year - can wait maybe 2 weeks.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 30, 2022)

We had frost this year.
Burned some banana leaves, burned some coconuts, but the tomatoes were hardly fazed. 

Then came the drought. We haven’t had any measurable rain for well over 2 months. Until last night finally yay !

It’s a pain hauling hoses around to keep things alive. My Valencia Orange has been dropping blossoms before they even open, and mango trees are dropping little mangoes. Koi pond is several inches low and grass is brown and crunchy. 

When we lived up north i always sacrificed one or 2 tomato plants to the frost god . There’s always that one cold night when your way too tired to cover your plants or bring them in if you haven transplanted them and that’s the night the surprise temperature dip hits. 

I’m thinking retractable dome over the yard would have been the way to go. Maybe gets some corporate sponsors. 
Miracale gro dome, or Burpee Dome


----------



## VinesnBines (Apr 30, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Bummer. I can certainly relate.
> I'm praying, too. My tomatoes, that I started 3 weeks later than last year, are 2 feet tall. I need to get those babies in the ground quick. Peppers and everything else - also started later than last year - can wait maybe 2 weeks.


My tomatoes and peppers are about 6 inches; I started later and the spring has been cool. I'm happy not to have long leggy plants this year. I'm 2 to 4 weeks from getting them in the ground. 


FlamingoEmporium said:


> We had frost this year.
> Burned some banana leaves, burned some coconuts, but the tomatoes were hardly fazed.
> 
> Then came the drought. We haven’t had any measurable rain for well over 2 months. Until last night finally yay !
> ...


I got a greenhouse in 2001, moved it in 2011 and did a major overhaul in 2018. That has been the best plan; though some years since I don't heat the greenhouse, I had to bring seedlings in the house for a few nights. I rarely put any tender plants in the ground before Memorial Day.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 30, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> My tomatoes and peppers are about 6 inches; I started later and the spring has been cool. I'm happy not to have long leggy plants this year. I'm 2 to 4 weeks from getting them in the ground.
> 
> I got a greenhouse in 2001, moved it in 2011 and did a major overhaul in 2018. That has been the best plan; though some years since I don't heat the greenhouse, I had to bring seedlings in the house for a few nights. I rarely put any tender plants in the ground before Memorial Day.


 I used to put some things in once the asparagus was growing. If asparagus decided to come up, cold hardy plants went in. Tomatoes was always a crap shoot.


----------



## WinoDave (Apr 30, 2022)

I made this a few months back and it’s pretty good, everyone likes it. Not sure if it truly taste like Dandelion Wine but it is good.


----------



## wetneck (Apr 30, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> No worry there. I personally like dandelions. And besides, a weed-free lawn is at the bottom of my list.
> 
> In fact - just checked my shelf - I have a book "The Dandelion Celebration" that has recipes for the flowers, greens, and root. Pudding, muffins, ice cream, omelets, soup....what a hoot!


Ive had some awesome dandelion wine in the past. Friend came over with his gf about 5 years ago with the best ive had but it wasnt home made. I went out today and plucked out 1 flower, removed the green and decided it was a pita lol. If you have a lot of ambition, go for it. Otherwise summer is around the corner and that skeeter pee idea would be a LOT less work lol.


----------



## BigDaveK (May 1, 2022)

wetneck said:


> Ive had some awesome dandelion wine in the past. Friend came over with his gf about 5 years ago with the best ive had but it wasnt home made. I went out today and plucked out 1 flower, removed the green and decided it was a pita lol. If you have a lot of ambition, go for it. Otherwise summer is around the corner and that skeeter pee idea would be a LOT less work lol.


Have a gallon in secondary right now. The prep work took about 1 1/2 hours - much less than I thought - and I will seriously consider doing it again.


----------



## RevA (May 1, 2022)

I'm sitting with a glass of dandelion wine. It's alot of work but worth it.


----------



## wetneck (May 1, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> And we're off!
> Picked about 3 quarts of flowers. Some of them were massive! I was very surprised how relaxing the entire process was. Start to finish maybe about 1 1/2 hours. The effort involved will not deter me from making it again. First batch will be bare bones, old school dandelion wine. I'd like to make another with other additional ingredients to compare.
> 
> One thing I noticed, right from the start it was "Hell no I'm not bending for just one flower!" And then it was two...and then three...
> ...



I definitely appreciate your ambition! This is going to be my first watch on a wine making thread and dandelion to boot! My chair is pulled up and im all eyes and ears. 

Your enthusiasm is contagious. Now im gonna try picking dandelions again. Maybe a good smoke will help me get into flower picking mode. 

Momma had a baby and her head popped off! Lol


----------



## BigDaveK (May 1, 2022)

wetneck said:


> I definitely appreciate your ambition! This is going to be my first watch on a wine making thread and dandelion to boot! My chair is pulled up and im all eyes and ears.
> 
> Your enthusiasm is contagious. Now im gonna try picking dandelions again. Maybe a good smoke will help me get into flower picking mode.
> 
> Momma had a baby and her head popped off! Lol


It's in secondary still bubbling away!

I've fallen into a trap. I'm only making 1 gallon and wondering - am I going to kick myself for only making 1 gallon? So, yes, I've decided to make more. Unfortunately most of the dandelions are in seed mode now and I don't think I can collect enough flowers. Might have to wait.


----------



## winemaker81 (May 1, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I've fallen into a trap. I'm only making 1 gallon and wondering - am I going to kick myself for only making 1 gallon?


1 gallon is 5 bottles, which can evaporate very quickly.

For my reds with aging potential, anything less than 10 gallons is a waste of time. 5 gallons, 2 cases, goes too quickly. Generally speaking, I make few batches smaller than 5 gallons.

Some folks make batches much larger than mine, some far less.

It takes as much effort to make 1 gallon as 10, although storage is a bit different. As you get farther into winemaking, you'll figure out what works for you.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (May 1, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> 1 gallon is 5 bottles, which can evaporate very quickly.
> As you get farther into winemaking, you'll figure out what works for you.


my first 2 batches were one gallon each.

now my Minimum is 2 gallons. Some day I’ll progress to 3

5 gallons ? Maybe someday. That’s a lot of bottles

but yeah you make one Gallon and give 3 away, and it’s like where did MY wine go. That 5th bottle isn’t always a full one.


----------



## winemaker81 (May 1, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> 5 gallons ? Maybe someday. That’s a lot of bottles


It's a gateway. I've got a pair of 54 liter barrels (14.25 US gallons) and a bunch of 19 and 23 liter carboys. Some folks have 30 and even 60 gallon barrels.

Be wary, you too can fall into this spiral ....


----------



## BigDaveK (May 2, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> 1 gallon is 5 bottles, which can evaporate very quickly.
> 
> For my reds with aging potential, anything less than 10 gallons is a waste of time. 5 gallons, 2 cases, goes too quickly. Generally speaking, I make few batches smaller than 5 gallons.
> 
> ...


As a beginner I was certainly being cautious. Some wines I didn't know if I'd like, others were restricted by the harvest. And some were just plain let's see what this tastes like. Many are still in bulk so I won't know for a while.

I learned that my fruit wines - 4-5 lbs fruit per gallon and tasty - will be bumped up 25-50%. Or maybe I'll experiment with a different flavor enhancer.

But some were great going into bulk. I'll definitely start another larger batch of banana soon. And I really liked the dandelion and will do a larger batch the next time they come around.

I'll get the hang of this in a couple years.


----------



## heatherd (May 2, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I think 3 of Keller's recipes I have took 1st and/or 2nd place ribbons. Jeeze, now I have to get myself psyched for all the work.


Jack Keller has a book that I bought of all his recipes that his widow published: Amazon - Home Winemaking: The Simple Way to Make Delicious Wine: Keller Jr., Jack B., Pambianchi, Daniel: 9781591939474: Books
I'd add that folks using his recipes on this forum felt he was light on fruit, though.


----------



## winemaker81 (May 2, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> As a beginner I was certainly being cautious. Some wines I didn't know if I'd like, others were restricted by the harvest. And some were just plain let's see what this tastes like. Many are still in bulk so I won't know for a while.


That's a wise course of action. I've been making wine a long time, and I know that my large batches will be to my liking. Well, as much as the uncertainty Mother Nature brings to the table allows. OTOH, I'm going to make the 1 gallon batch of coffee mead because of the uncertainty -- I'm sure I'll like it, but I also question how much of it I want. I have 15 split bottles of Coffee Port, and this may be close enough to that, that I don't want a lot. Or it may be different enough (much less sweet) that I'll regret not making more -- this time.



BigDaveK said:


> I'll get the hang of this in a couple years.


Never stop learning. I find there's always more ....


----------



## BigDaveK (May 2, 2022)

heatherd said:


> Jack Keller has a book that I bought of all his recipes that his widow published: Amazon - Home Winemaking: The Simple Way to Make Delicious Wine: Keller Jr., Jack B., Pambianchi, Daniel: 9781591939474: Books
> I'd add that folks using his recipes on this forum felt he was light on fruit, though.


Yes, the consensus is he was a bit light but everyone's mouth is different.

The book and the PDF of his most requested recipes are no where near containing all his recipes. His site no longer exists but using the Wayback Machine you can access it and all his blog posts. A wealth of information! (Nothing is ever truly deleted from the internet.)


----------



## BigDaveK (May 7, 2022)

heatherd said:


> Jack Keller has a book that I bought of all his recipes that his widow published: Amazon - Home Winemaking: The Simple Way to Make Delicious Wine: Keller Jr., Jack B., Pambianchi, Daniel: 9781591939474: Books
> I'd add that folks using his recipes on this forum felt he was light on fruit, though.


I need to clarify something. Keller's recipes will work with the amount of fruit listed if you have great, flavorful fruit. Nowadays they're not that easy to find. He even says if the fruit isn't "perfect" to increase the quantity. Crappy fruit, crappy wine.


----------



## joeswine (May 8, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I need to clarify something. Keller's recipes will work with the amount of fruit listed if you have great, flavorful fruit. Nowadays they're not that easy to find. He even says if the fruit isn't "perfect" to increase the quantity. Crappy fruit, crappy wine.


Like all wines a wine with a bad structure is a bad wine in the finish.


----------



## FlowerLabny (May 11, 2022)

Wow, I am around dandelion flowers all day in my garden. I'd love to try this wine recipe next weekend!


----------



## joeswine (May 11, 2022)

I’ll tell what else is very good Jalapeño wine
There’s a wine maker out there in New Mexico that sent Me two bottles of his wine and both of them are outstanding never tasted that type of wine before but what a trip


----------



## BigDaveK (May 11, 2022)

joeswine said:


> I’ll tell what else is very good Jalapeño wine
> There’s a wine maker out there in New Mexico that sent Me two bottles of his wine and both of them are outstanding never tasted that type of wine before but what a trip


Thanks for that opinion!
I plan on doing a Corbaci pepper wine - sweet, good flavor. Black Hungarian wine - sweet but a bit hotter than a jalapeno. Maybe I'll do a paprika? Growing 3 kinds. Have a total of 17 different peppers this year. Lots of options.


----------



## mpontiff (Jun 7, 2022)

Too late to help this year perhaps but someone turned me on to a way to pick the flowers quickly; takes me about two seconds from my fingers touching the flower to having the loose petals, no green. 

Use your thumb and pointer finger and place them with the base of the flower between them; you’ll have the green base. Apply light pressure and rub the green base between your fingers, basically rubbing your thumb along the first part of the pointer finger. After a few seconds, the petals will be loosened and you can grasp the top of the petals and pull them free, leaving all the green behind. Takes a little practice but it beats checking for bits of green.


----------



## vinny (Jun 11, 2022)

@BigDaveK What did you end up doing for your recipe? I have the first batch in secondary now. It has orange and lemon. If you did a more basic version I would be interested in trying it. 

I had another 5 cups of petals in the freezer, finally topped it up today and have a couple litres steeping. Trying to figure out which way to go.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jun 11, 2022)

Yes, I did super traditional to establish a baseline. I'm looking forward to trying other recipes.


I think I did #8 in the Keller dandelion collection I attached (first PDF)..


----------

